# Ultrasound Results



## Raisenbran (Dec 15, 2014)

A month or so ago, I had labs done on my thyroid and received these results:

TSH 3.26 (.4-4.5 mIU/L)

FT4 1.0 (.8-1.8 ng/dL)

FT3 3.2 (2.3-4.2 pg/mL)

Ferritin 17 (10-154 ng/mL)

My doctor said all looked fine but then felt my thyroid was slightly enlarged during my physical and decided to order an ultrasound. My results came back today and I was wondering if there is anything I should be concerned about. My doctor's office said it was fine and to schedule a follow up ultrasound for 6 months out.

Here's what the findings were:

- The isthmus is unremarkable and measures 2 mm

- Right thyroid lobe measures 4.4 x 1.4 x 1.1 cm. No discrete thyroid lesion is seen.

- Left thyroid lobe measures 4.2 x 1.7 x 1.3 cm. There is a 7 x 4 x 7 mm solid appearing hypoechoic nodule with internal vascularity.

- Their recommendation was follow up in 6-12 months to ensure stability. Correlation with clinical findings and lab values recommended.

I've done some reading and everything seems vague on what it could mean. Just curious as to what others may think.

Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

A solid, hypoechoic, vascular nodule (particularly if it is s single, dominant nodule) should raise red flags. Those are all characteristics for thyroid cancer. Unfortunately, not a lot of doctors will biopsy a module that is under 1cm - usually they just can't get enough cells to make the procedure worthwhile. You'll want to get regular ultrasounds and as soon as it gets close to the 1cm mark, get a biopsy.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> A month or so ago, I had labs done on my thyroid and received these results:
> 
> TSH 3.26 (.4-4.5 mIU/L)
> 
> ...


I will have to disagree with your doctor. Your labs for thyroid function are NOT fine.

Your TSH is elevated - although in range

FT-4 is on the bottom of range FT-3 is mid range.

Goal for both Free T-4 and Free T-3 would be closer to 3/4 of range.

What symptoms are you experiencing?

Are you taking any thyroid medications?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

It would be highly recommended for you to get a biopsy of the solid nodule. Also, vascularity does suggest that a cancer cell has it's own blood supply.

You may wish to see an ENT for further consult on this.

Sending hugs,


----------



## Raisenbran (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks so much to everyone for their replies. It seems the doctors tend to make you feel like you are concerned for nothing. I'm not sure there is much I can do at this point because they said there is no need for any immediate action, so I don't think I can get a referral to an endocrinologist. I've added a daily iron supplement, so I'm hoping that might help with the fatigue.

Joplin1975, I have read of the increased risk of cancer when a nodule has those characteristics, but many things said that it was still rare. Hoping that is the case, but at least we are watching it.

Lovlkn, my doctor hasn't recommended any meds at this point. Just that we retest in 6 months, because she said all those levels can fluctuate. My main symptoms are fatigue, low temp/feeling cold all the time, hair loss, constipation, and depression.

Andros, I may seek out a second opinion from a general practitioner and see if they suggest an endocrinologist, also. I've definitely thought about that.

Thanks again for taking the time to look over the results. It makes me feel better to hear from people that have had these experiences.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, thyroid cancer -- despite the rapid rise in diagnoses -- is still quite rare. And, in most cases, it doesn't grow terribly quickly. So, usually, waiting isn't such a bad thing. As Andros mentioned, you can always get a second opinion. There are docs out there who will do an ultrasound guided biopsy with the caveat that they might get an inconclusive results or perhaps might not get enough cells, etc etc. It's up to you on whether your want to pursue that or take the wait and watch approach. I don't think either is the "wrong" decision.


----------

